# Shoulder to Shoulder (S2S) - CF Program to Support Families of Fallen



## Gunner98 (3 Oct 2011)

http://www.familyforce.ca/sites/ShouldertoShoulder/EN/Pages/default.aspx

From the About page:

About the Shoulder to Shoulder Network 

No one is ever prepared for the death of a loved one. In the immediate days and weeks following the death you probably received what felt like an overwhelming amount of information or you were left feeling underprepared for what comes next.
To help you access important information and link you to services and supports when you need them, for as long as you need them, this site has been established as your own ready-to-use quick reference and access guide. You are invited to visit the various components of the site, learn about professional and peer support options, connect with others through our forums, and access information on available benefits/entitlements. 

If you would prefer to speak with someone directly, please call the Family Information Line at 1-800-866-4546 or connect with the Canadian / Military Family Resource Centre (C/MFRC) in your community through FamilyForce.


----------



## *star (21 Oct 2011)

I would like to share the CF’s new program – Shoulder to Shoulder (S2S).  

An official program to consolidate existing programs and introduce new services.

*star (Mrs. GO!!!) 


_____


From the MFSP website:

The Canadian Forces (CF) recognizes the contribution of all military families in support of Canada, especially those loved ones of CF personnel who have died while serving. 

Grief is an individual journey. Your needs and those of your family will be different and may change over time. That's why as long as you and your family need support from the CF community, we will be there to assist. 

While access to some services may depend on your relationship to the deceased, wide-ranging support to assist your unique situation is available to you regardless of the circumstances of death.

http://www.familyforce.ca/sites/shouldertoshoulder/EN/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks for sharing that - hope you're doing OK.


----------

